# Drunk personality types



## ProbablyLumpy (Nov 17, 2011)

So I don't drink, but I was wondering what the effects of alcohol are on different personality types. This could be very entertaining so I wanna hear stories, both personal and about others.


----------



## ProbablyLumpy (Nov 17, 2011)

FYI this is less about getting answer to the question than it is about just hearing funny stories in relation to personality types.


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

Personality type: ESFP

I have about roughly 2-3 beers in me right now (technically it's only 1 and a half bottles downed so far, but they're 7% abv each). I don't seem to be one of the funnier drunk types. In person-to-person situations, I become a lot less talkative, I'm even more boring than I am when sober, and I actually quite prefer getting drunk by myself than in the company of others, since I find that it a) leads to some serious social awkwardness (I become quieter; not exactly entertaining), b) makes me even more prone to being manipulated than I am when sober, as well.


----------



## Asiam (Aug 26, 2012)

^ That is interesting. I have a friend who is an ESFP alcoholic, he becomes very party-y and affectionate and loud. I've also read on the ESFP personality type that they enjoy "good wine a little too much" and this may resort to them abusing their bodies, so I had this messed up perception that ESFPs can be more prone to drinking a lot. I couldn't tell if I was stereotyping or not, but I must have been. I also hear they live in the moment a lot, and that can make them prone to partying a bit much??

To be honest, alcohol affects me based on my mood. I switch between being an ENFP and an INFP. When I'm in an ENFP mood (which basically means, true, healthy me) I enjoy only a drink or two only in public or with friends, and it really brightens my mood, takes my walls down, makes me at ease and more talkative and able to revel in the moment of feeling awesome (as I felt before drinking, too  sometimes I feel fucking awesome all the time! aka ENFP!). if I'm in an INFP mood (aka, leave me alone I want to vegetate and get into a comfort zone for weeks on end) then I listen to loud depressing music, get angry as fuck, and sulk and cry and get drunk to the point of blacking out. A lot of the time I am in this mood because I believe I'm a natural ENFP, so if I am hermitizing out of social anxiety, I am depressed that I'm not around people, and drink to hide it. Obviously, there's a big difference. But I don't like drinking when I feel introverted because it results in embarrassment and hangover, and I really like a night out with a drink or two when I'm in ENFP mode because it just feels like a light event that people can join in together with..


----------



## ProbablyLumpy (Nov 17, 2011)

Actually two or three of my best friends are ESFPs. One of them just got really drunk for the first time this summer and he started really opening up. By that I don't mean expressing his feelings necessarily, just whatever was on his mind. And he has a weird mind so it was pretty funny.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

I tend to become more extraverted. The title Performer very accurately describes drunk me so definitely ESFP.


----------



## Sababa (Sep 25, 2012)

If I have a buzz, I become pretty aggressively extroverted. Well, aggressively for me anyway.

If I get a bit sloppy, though, I'm thrown into a pretty deep depression rather rapidly, especially on Vodka. (Which is primarily what I drink...fuck.)

And that's been fairly consistent. If I'm shitfaced I'm pretty sure the emotional implosion that would be sustained would result in an enormous black hole compressing the whole of existence into a singularity within a millisecond. That would totally happen.

What was the question again?


----------



## Asiam (Aug 26, 2012)

Sababa said:


> If I have a buzz, I become pretty aggressively extroverted. Well, aggressively for me anyway.
> 
> If I get a bit sloppy, though, I'm thrown into a pretty deep depression rather rapidly, especially on Vodka. (Which is primarily what I drink...fuck.)
> 
> ...


Aw, I'm sorry to hear this! I used to be an INTP (not that, that is EVERYTHING in a person!) but I also get really aggressive and depressed and emotional sometimes when I drink (and go figure, I also drink vodka!!). It's pretty shitty, and yet it happens over and over. I wonder why? What about when you are positive to begin with, do you get this reaction? Or if you DON'T get shitfaced, and just have one drink, on top of a positive mood?


----------



## Sababa (Sep 25, 2012)

How I feel doesn't have anything to do with the reaction.

And I generally don't drink more than I can handle. I smoke quite a bit more and don't really like to risk letting out Mr. Hyde all that often....destruction follows in its wake. Seriously, shit isn't pretty. I have, though, occasionally indulged a bit too much. The results have been the same regardless of what my poison was.


----------



## Honn (Sep 12, 2012)

When i'm drunk I just act like the average
it's not that bad!


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I start out like an ENTJ with a super social but jackassish 8 wing, progress to a more receptive ENFJ/ESFP ish stage, then more ruminative INTJ like usual, then pass out, heh.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Jackson Greer said:


> So I don't drink, but I was wondering what the effects of alcohol are on different personality types. This could be very entertaining so I wanna hear stories, both personal and about others.


I got carried away with drinking when I was younger (Navy and then college) but now that I'm older, I keep it on the down low. I enjoy good conversations over a few cold ones. I pay attention to my limitations. When I'm done. I'm done. If I really want to drink more, I'll go home first.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

The very first time I got drunk was when I was 15. I was very loud, talkative and LMAOing at everything. After that first time I got more and more introvert again.

When I'm drunk now(21) I'm still kinda the same as when I'm not, which is just watching and listening until I feel like I wanna say something. The only difference is that I will hold back less, so I tend to spam my Fe on everyone and be really touchy feely.


----------



## _gilded_ (Oct 2, 2012)

Okay, it's almost embarrassing to me how calculated my drinking is. Here's a story as an example:

I was at a friends wedding feeling extremely uncomfortable due to my awkwardness with all these people I only halfway knew (you know....the awkward stage). So I was like "Hell, I'm going to join the round of shots in the kitchen, that should loosen me up!" So I joined the huge group of guys taking shots in the kitchen. One, two double-shots of bourbon and I'm only feeling it a little. After a little dancing, I went back in and took a third. I feel nothing. "Okay, this will not do!" I think to myself. I down a fourth and go back out to dance when suddenly the third and fourth both hit me at the same time! I'm practically falling over and I'm getting a little incoherent. I can barely even think straight, but I have one thought. "No grinding, don't dance up on anyone, you want to keep your decency and dignity, you know these people, don't embarrass yourself..." 

Isn't that ridiculous?? Even though I was wasted, I still had my head squarely on my shoulders. It's more of a curse than a blessing if you ask me, sometimes you want to lose your mind! :/


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

Jackson Greer said:


> So I don't drink, but I was wondering what the effects of alcohol are on different personality types. This could be very entertaining so I wanna hear stories, both personal and about others.



I'm an extrovert and when I drink I usually get even more extroverted.... and affectionate... and loud. It's basically like swapping out the propane tank on a BBQ grill for a tank of rocket fuel. 

In fact it's such a common happening that none of the local bars even check my ID anymore; every bouncer, barkeep, and waitress recognizes my fancy ass and it's even starting to spread to some of the local DJs. It's become a case of "Oh he showed up which means we're going to run out of top shelf Vodka and Midori and someone might get trampled on the dance floor."

I'm generally pretty outgoing but when I'm drunk I become a force of nature. I don't care if you don't like to be touched, I'm going to hug you so hard that you get hoisted off the ground. I don't care if you're trying to impress your boyfriend or girlfriend, I'm going to kiss both of you and then punch someone out that looked at us funny. Then I'm going to yell at the band until they start doing covers of Billy Idol songs or demand the DJ start playing filthy, filthy dubstep and hip-hop.

Yeah. I become "That guy", the one who flips tables and sets the dance floor on fire and makes sure everyone remembers me at the end of the night even if I can't remember them.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Type: INFP

Sometimes, I become even more of a space-case when I'm drunk...sometimes, I get greedy....and sometimes, I become sort of an extravert. I haven't yet been able to correlate the amount of alcohol with its effect on me. However once I had a few pretty huge drinks and I sarted cracking dirty jokes around my family. Thankfully they were all drinking too and thus began laughing. Had they not been drinking, that would have been a disaster.

Another time, I had about 6 pina coladas and couldn't walk straight...nor could I properly drink anymore. I kept aiming for my straw and missing! D: I ended up sick that day.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

The best thing about being drunk is that I can tolerate retarded people a bit more. There is this slight chance that I will talk about emotions although this usually happens when I get drunk with a good friend (one on one drinking is always .. interesting)


----------



## Fridays (Jul 12, 2012)

I start as an happy ESFP and ending upp like an X*(PMS)*FFFFFFFFX-type. :crazy:  hahaa!
I can become very quiet...and apathetic. :bored:

:wink: *But* usually I become like an ENTJ/INTJ. EVERYTING must be analyzed and discussed in the smallest molecule. 

:laughing: Really funny thread!! :tongue:


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Type: intp

I hate not being drunk. It really makes me loosen up, both physically and mentally. And it feels so good and makes me wish I could be at least somewhat buzzed all the time. I always wonder how much I can drink and keep my right state of mind. I'm pretty much always alone when I do it, which I have no problem with, I just go and play computer games or talk with my online friends.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

To be honest, when I'm wasted, it's just me- AMPLIFIED. There are no actual changes, aside from dizziness. I'm already loud, I get LOUDER, I'm already clumsy, I get CLUMSIER, I already laugh a lot, I laugh MORE, I'm already random, I get RANDOMEREST! LOL!:tongue:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Alchohol usually don't do much to me except when it does.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

SugarForBreakfast said:


> Personality type: ESFP
> 
> I have about roughly 2-3 beers in me right now (technically it's only 1 and a half bottles downed so far, but they're 7% abv each). I don't seem to be one of the funnier drunk types. In person-to-person situations, I become a lot less talkative, I'm even more boring than I am when sober, and I actually quite prefer getting drunk by myself than in the company of others, since I find that it a) leads to some serious social awkwardness (I become quieter; not exactly entertaining), b) makes me even more prone to being manipulated than I am when sober, as well.


You sure youre esfp brah?


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

lackofmops said:


> You sure youre esfp brah?


He is! I do that same shit on weed.
It turns me into a super infp.
But sober I'm def an esfp


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

ISFP's turn into massive sluts when they're drunk.


----------



## Oleni (Jun 25, 2015)

INFP. I get really friendly, confident and cheerful, I laugh at everything. People like me when I'm drunk. *But* if I'm too drunk, I throw up, cry and then fall asleep, not necessarily in that order. I hate it.

Mmh, someone talked about weed... but weed is different. I barely move or talk when I smoke it (well, everytime I smoke weed I'm drunk too).


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I hear that when one is drunk or in a stressful state, one tends to become one's opposite functions. For example, an INFP in a stressful state would behave as an ESTJ or something like that.


----------



## lkjhgfdsa (Jul 5, 2015)

estj-too annoying no one can stand repeated yellin, dats huge bitch
estp-two timer bastards
esfj-biggest sluts
esfp-psycho sluts
enxj-manipulative attention whores
entp-wait rnt they already drunk?
enfp-accidentally commit suicide
istp-makes out/masturabates wit their fucking motorcycle whatever kinda crazy bullshit they got
isfp-eats all their paint n artwork masturabates wit it too
istj-bitch ain't borin no more
isfj-randomly strips continuously 
intj-dumber dirty sickos no longer human
infj-seduces/fucks ur mom and anyone stranger, became kinky skank
intp-masturbate their stupid nerdy bullshit n gettin it all dirty like they r
infp-too stupid hav no idea of wat drunk is, they die or u must kill them


----------



## Oleni (Jun 25, 2015)

lkjhgfdsa said:


> estj-too annoying no one can stand repeated yellin, dats huge bitch
> estp-two timer bastards
> esfj-biggest sluts
> esfp-psycho sluts
> ...


hot


----------



## anaraqueen (May 14, 2015)

i wish i could get drunk to tell you what would happen eh


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

INFP E-not sure anymore. 

Levels of drunk for me:

1. Talk more, speak my mind more, get more creative. 
2. Munchies. Have 4-6 wikipedia articles going at the same time. I bear my emotions on my sleeve, but in a good way. Honestly some of my nicest comments on here are when I'm at level 2 :laughing:.
3. Accidentally offend somebody, feel really guilty. Get obsessed with "maintaining".
4. Sad drunk. I suddenly think I suck. 
5. Black out. Which is just more of level 4, only I don't remember it. 

Haven't been to level 5 in at least three years, which I'm very happy about. Don't reach level four more than twice a year, and I'm aware enough of level 4 that I stop drinking when I start saying sad, self-depreciating things.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

INFJ: crouching prude, hidden slut...I like it! :laughing:

I am a happy, giggly, more talkative, slightly more outgoing, and a more perverse/horny drunk...if I drink when I'm in a good mood. I avoid alcohol during bad moods or around toxic people or shit is going to go downhill on my end real fast and all without the use of explicit words, ad hominems, and slander. I drink until I get a decent buzz, but still have enough control over my personage--especially my tongue. I prefer to drink alone, sometimes with my sister. I can't trust most of the people around me for shit.


----------



## butterflyxcollector (Mar 23, 2015)

When I am drunk I go from INFJ/INTJ to ENFJ/ENTJ depending on mood...I get talkative, out of my shell, and just do not care about everything I keep hidden from the world. It just all comes tumbling out. Except secrets, I will a,ways keep people secrets. And my morals/values obviously stay the same and are still Important to me. I can be controlling too. I don't think I change too much except that I become seemingly more outward. I'm what my friends refer to me as "The responsible drunk."

My INTJ husband becomes very fun though hahaha especially when surrounded by extroverts.


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

I would say ENTP, they are the worst alcoholics ever! They drink like fish, they don't get too wild, but they drink like crazy. ESFP, yes, they for sure drink, but they are fun, they get crazy, but still have a mind set to people nice to people and respect people. That's why I like ESFP's much more


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

...why do people even get drunk? What's the point of losing the control of yourself?

...it's crazy I tell you!


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

When i am drunk I become much more talkative and i am also louder. My deductive abilities fall in comparision to when i am not drunk, and i get more emotional.


----------



## Linus2 (May 11, 2015)

I can get very talkative, loud, quite aggressive, asking and saying things that may be truthful but I'd normally never say out loud. I almost always regret it the next day so I don't get drunk very much, and have a low tolerance these days. Half a bottle of wine and two cocktails will do it.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I get to laughing and talking way more when I'm tipsy. This is where I really like myself, not so serious.

My sister just texted me that some guy wants to take us both out drinking at a pub tonight! Talk about great timing, with responding to this thread...


----------



## TheVerb (Mar 4, 2015)

ESTP here. A lot of Fe comes out when I drink.


----------



## Netflix (Aug 22, 2014)

when Im drunk I act almost like Ali G or Borat. I act kinda dumb/inquisitive to manipulate/milk people for information/entertainment. i make a lot of overt social faux pas, and can be very blunt about my intentions towards the opposite sex. very loud, aggressively philosophical/critical at times. around my closer friends I'll be more genuine with my insights. I can hate anything and make everything suck if I want. I'll generally ignore how im perceived by others. I just sincerely dont give a fuck. my friends (mostly NFP, NTJ) say its a side of me they dont usually see. they love it tho


----------



## punkfloyd (Jul 15, 2015)

When I'm drunk I tend to talk a lot, usually just vocalising my thoughts which is something I don't do very often.


----------



## leion (Jul 17, 2015)

From what ive been told im very entertaining when drunk.


----------



## Lord Farquaad (Jul 16, 2015)

INTP

when Im drunk I speak my mind with little to no regard for others emotions and act like a little kid.
Although I can see I'm being heartless and I try to stop myself to no avail.
So instead of being a reserved weirdo who is somewhat boring Im a loud weirdo who makes bad choices and people laugh in the process.


----------

